# Fuel pump installed and...............



## LongIslandMax (Dec 17, 2004)

now i hear the pump and i tried to start it several times and it did start for about 10 seconds and conked out. does the pump need to be primed and if so how do i do that . also when i crank it too long i see smoke coming from the ingnition coil , is that suppose to happen when i crank it for a while??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like your ignition coil is fried. it should never do that.


----------

